# Questions about working overseas oil/gas



## medic484 (Oct 3, 2011)

Greetings,
I am in the process of satisfying the requirments for an overseas medic job in oil/gas the job is in Maylaysia and would be my first contract and my first job that is not street medic/cct. I have reserched through google and read threads and blogs etc.. but would like to hear from my ems peeps on what to expect and any pros/cons.
Thanks


----------

